
Genetics- A python library for genetic algorithms - gklein
https://github.com/Lucretiel/genetics
======
megfitz
Interesting - looks like it would pair well with
[http://www.deskgen.com/](http://www.deskgen.com/) which allows teams to share
resources and DNA sequences, sync that to an inventory of existing plasmids,
proteins and enzymes and helps teams be more efficient in producing DNA. Love
seeing the places biotech is going.

